# Cherry Burl



## Jeff R (Sep 13, 2015)

A friend of mine gave me this burl after the tree fell down in the yard. Any suggestions on how to cut this? I have never cut up a burl and have no idea where to begin. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 13, 2015)

Depends on what your plans are for it . U can leave it whole and let it dry or cut oversized pieces and wax em n wait till they dry .


----------



## Jeff R (Sep 13, 2015)

I should have mentioned i would like to get pepper mill blanks and bottle stopper blanks


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 13, 2015)

Then you probably want to make your cuts parallel with the trunk and cut them oversized cuz cherry burl likes to twist and warp when it dries. You could even slice in half down the trunk and let the bigger pieces dry .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm not sure you'll be able to get pepper mill blanks from that. Hard to say, as every Burl is different... But based on the pop can as a size reference, I'd have other ideas in mind in case it doesn't pan out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff R (Sep 13, 2015)

thanks @manbuckwal I'm going to bust it open tomorrow. I'll post a few pics if it looks good


----------



## Jeff R (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's what it looks like on the inside. I got several big pieces. the burl went through almost the whole log. It's at 26% MC. I coated with anchor seal. Should I let these dry more before cutting into blanks? Thanks for all the help! never done this before

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 14, 2015)

Figure out what you want for blanks first, then if you want them to dry faster, cut oversized blanks . And/or you could cut one sideup and leave the other chunk big to compare how they dry . Typically you don't the extreme warping/twisting when leaving a big chunk to dry (unless its Olive burl) as you do when u cut bottle stopper and pen blanks .


----------



## DKMD (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice looking stuff!

If you know what you want, I'd go ahead and cut oversized blanks... Smaller pieces dry faster than bigger pieces. If you're not sure what you want out of it, leave 'em big until you do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff R (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks you @manbuckwal and @DKMD I took your advice and cut half into oversized blanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice looking innards on that burl!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow! that loos sweet Jeff! Hope you end up with some nice stuff when it dries. BTW if you insert your pics as "full image" instead of "thumbnail" it makes it much easier for us lazy viewers, and you will probably get more looks...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

